# Nave Andromeda



## sternchallis (Nov 15, 2015)

LONDON, Oct 25 (Reuters) – British police said on Sunday they were dealing with an ongoing incident aboard a vessel near the coast of the Isle of Wight, an island off the southern coast of England.

Refinitiv vessel tracking data showed the Nave Andromeda had been expected to arrive in the English port of Southampton at 1030 GMT on Sunday. The vessel had departed from Lagos, Nigeria, the data showed.
In December 2018 British forces stormed an Italian cargo ship and regained control after stowaways threatened crew members as it sailed close to the coast of southeast England.


----------



## Mad Landsman (Dec 1, 2005)

The Owners representative states that the people concerned are 'stowaways' and not pirates.
News reports indicate that the crew were aware of the stowaway's presence for some time but they had become violent when nearing the Nab anchorage. Apparently awaiting a berth at Fawley Oil refinery. Crew have retired to citadel, so we are told.
Picture published of the ship in current location show it to be high in the water. - Make of that what you will. 
This afternoon a couple of Merlin helos flew from Hamworthy, headed east and returned not long after. - MOD says that there is no Military Involvement, but from where I am sitting I can hear occasional heavy-helo noises, so it must be just an exercise.


----------



## Dickyboy (May 18, 2009)

Bembridge & Selsey lifeboats are standing by her at the moment.


----------



## Mad Landsman (Dec 1, 2005)

The lads from Hamworthy have had a success in their 'exercise' and achieved their objective. 
Ship boarded, 7 detained.

Well done Royals!


----------



## Dickyboy (May 18, 2009)

They're dropping off the stowaways (Or whatever) in Calais so that they can enter the UK in the normal way, by small RIB. Then they can be granted Political Asylum.


----------



## sternchallis (Nov 15, 2015)

Dickyboy, don't give the ' do-gooders' ideas, the Royals need some live target practice on Salisbury Plain at night. Just look for the whites of the eyes Mahn.


----------



## Dickyboy (May 18, 2009)

Police and HM Coastguard dealing with incident on tanker off the Isle of Wight (update 9)


It's been a busy afternoon for HM Coastguard as they deal with an incident on board an oil tanker from Lagos. Details within




onthewight.com


----------



## Dickyboy (May 18, 2009)

Lawyers for the shipping company said that the owners knew they were aboard. They (The owners didn't say anything though) Would have been quite happy to let them ashore quietly in one of the top UK refineries. I expect the Skipper will get the sack for delaying the ship.


----------



## pippin (May 13, 2008)

I liked the earlier BBC News report that claimed that there would be no deployment of Special Forces, as confirmed by the MOD.
I was not fooled by that announcement.
Hah! All it took was nine (9) minutes for the not said Special Forces to board and capture all the non-pirates.

If only our Special Forces were allowed to operate along the Calais coast....... it would solve the illegal immigration at a stroke!


----------



## Dickyboy (May 18, 2009)

I never got taken off my tankers as quickly as that lot did.  Even up the Gulf I had to wait for a launch, then a long arduous bus trip.


----------



## George Bis (Mar 8, 2014)

Work goes on on any ship and watching breakfast tv at 0800 the Nave Andromeda already has discharged at least half her cargo. Start the stripping pumps!


----------



## Dickyboy (May 18, 2009)

Nave Andromeda is actually up in Southampton Docks on one of the Vehicle Carrier berths. I don't know if she actually berthed in Fawley.


----------



## willincity (Jul 11, 2007)

If I were a conspiracy theorist I'd find it very suspicious that you get this very public incident on the exact same day that it came out Priti Patel ignored warnings from the Met, MI5, and home office officials, of credible threats of a far right terrorist attack that was being increased by her rhetoric against immigration lawyers. Not only did she ignore it, she ramped it up.

Anyway, I'm not a conspiracy theorist, so it's just a coincidence.


----------



## Mad Landsman (Dec 1, 2005)

Dickyboy said:


> Nave Andromeda is actually up in Southampton Docks on one of the Vehicle Carrier berths. I don't know if she actually berthed in Fawley.


Track and timings suggest she went straight to Southampton.


----------



## Tim Gibbs (Apr 4, 2012)

sternchallis said:


> LONDON, Oct 25 (Reuters) – British police said on Sunday they were dealing with an ongoing incident aboard a vessel near the coast of the Isle of Wight, an island off the southern coast of England.
> 
> Refinitiv vessel tracking data showed the Nave Andromeda had been expected to arrive in the English port of Southampton at 1030 GMT on Sunday. The vessel had departed from Lagos, Nigeria, the data showed.
> In December 2018 British forces stormed an Italian cargo ship and regained control after stowaways threatened crew members as it sailed close to the coast of southeast England.


Initial BBC reports gave the ships size as 73 m 
They've got it right this morning - perhaps the actually took notice of my email ?


----------



## Mad Landsman (Dec 1, 2005)

The media scattergun approach to describing ships got it right this time - This one really is a tanker


----------



## jmcg (Apr 20, 2008)

For a tanker loaded to her marks off Nigeria she is a very "light ship" in the water. Has she offloaded anywhere else- legally or illegally? 

BW
J


----------



## George Bis (Mar 8, 2014)

jmcg said:


> For a tanker loaded to her marks off Nigeria she is a very "light ship" in the water. Has she offloaded anywhere else- legally or illegally?
> 
> BW
> J


Whatever the reason she certainly wasn't fully loaded at 0800 this morning. ! I assumed that they had banged her on the unloading berth but that doesn't seem to be the case 
Watch for developments


----------



## Tim Gibbs (Apr 4, 2012)

George Bis said:


> Whatever the reason she certainly wasn't fully loaded at 0800 this morning. ! I assumed that they had banged her on the unloading berth but that doesn't seem to be the case
> Watch for developments


Another application for Test, Track & Trace?


----------



## Peter Hewson (Mar 12, 2019)

Marine Traffic. As of 4 min ago, was showing her as being between the Walnious and Cruise terminals?. So maybe the Old Man is "helping with enquiries".


----------



## granty (Mar 17, 2008)

Hi 
I looked on AIS last evening and I couldn’t find a Navy Ship in Portsmouth or the Channel 
I may be wrong 
Granty


----------



## Mad Landsman (Dec 1, 2005)

granty said:


> Hi
> I looked on AIS last evening and I couldn’t find a Navy Ship in Portsmouth or the Channel
> I may be wrong
> Granty


I think the grey jobs tend to switch off AIS, so you don't see them, for good reason sometimes. 
The operation to board the Nave Andromeda was conducted by a a couple of Merlins (who also did the pre-op recce) a Wildcat and a Chinook or two. I also understand a rigid raider was flown in as well. None of which will show on AIS or even Flight Tracker.
They were operating from Hamworthy (Poole) Royal Marine base. Which was quite handy.


----------



## George Bis (Mar 8, 2014)

It seems that after leaving Lagos the Nave Andromeda anchored off the Canary Isles and St Nazaire before her arrival at Southampton. 
At first I thought her trim might be from discharging part of her cargo at St. Navarre but if she anchored that can hardly be the case!
This is a maritime "who done what"


----------



## Peter Hewson (Mar 12, 2019)

Nor does Flight Radar show active RAF flights either. Sometimes you can see the "odd" training or more likely Transport Flight. We have them going over us regularly (Typhoons) from Coningsby, but never seen on F-R. Makes sense not to show active service vessels.


----------



## granty (Mar 17, 2008)

Hi 
One thing I have noticed is a lot more targets are when you click on them no name comes up
Granty


----------



## jnorm59 (Oct 9, 2020)

Let's hope the seven highjackers are not too traumatised by their experience otherwise they will not be able to attend! school after half term


----------



## jnorm59 (Oct 9, 2020)

George Bis said:


> It seems that after leaving Lagos the Nave Andromeda anchored off the Canary Isles and St Nazaire before her arrival at Southampton.
> At first I thought her trim might be from discharging part of her cargo at St. Navarre but if she anchored that can hardly be the case!
> This is a maritime "who done what"


Latest development is that the time she spent off St.Nazaire was trying to get the French to accept the stowaways. They sensibly refused so the UK have been lumbered with them.


----------



## George Bis (Mar 8, 2014)

jnorm59 said:


> Latest development is that the time she spent off St.Nazaire was trying to get the French to accept the stowaways. They sensibly refused so the UK have been lumbered with them.


Assuming that to be true at what point was the cargo discharged.?


----------



## Winmar (Feb 13, 2016)

STS ops at Gran Canaria and St Nazaire. Vessel was to load Fuel Oil at Fawley so was in ballast at time of incident. Methinks crew had little earner in Lagos which went pear shaped on passage. Just a guess mind you!


----------



## George Bis (Mar 8, 2014)

Winmar said:


> STS ops at Gran Canaria and St Nazaire. Vessel was to load Fuel Oil at Fawley so was in ballast at time of incident. Methinks crew had little earner in Lagos which went pear shaped on passage. Just a guess mind you!


According to Lloyds List you are correct, she is a product tanker and it would seem that she discharged her last cargo at Lagos.


----------



## Mad Landsman (Dec 1, 2005)

You might find this interesting


----------

